# Problème charnière écran Macbook Pro 2011



## softdrinker (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment eu un macbook pro 13,3" Early 2011 (i7). J'ai remarqué un problème au niveau de la charnière (entre écran et le reste).

J'arrive à ouvrir mon Macbook normalement, sans problèmes, par contre quand je le commence à bouger l'écran, il y a un claquement une fois sur 5, un "crac", je suis allé voir iConcept à Toulouse et on m'a dit que la charnière maintenant l'écran est légèrement décalé. En effet, je vois que l'espace à gauche de la charnière est plus grande que l'espace de droite. Ce qui explique ce claquement : la charnière frotte sur l'aluminium.

Le vendeur me dit que c'est de ma faute et que j'ai du faire ça en le transportant dans un sac... impossible, car j'avais ni bouger mon macbook dans un sac ni l'avoir fait tombé. Donc il me dit que la garantie ne marchera pas et que pour régler le pb : changer la dalle écran (pour 1000&#8364; non merci).

J'achète un macbook, un produit de qualité, pour qu'on me dise que je dois vivre avec ce claquement. Bref, j'ai regardé quelques topics sur ce sujet, et ils sont arrivés à faire réparer leur problème (changement d'écran) en jouant avec la garantie.

Donc je vais surement contacter le SAV Apple et leur expliquer mon problème et essayer de faire marcher la garantie.

Que me conseillez-vous de leur dire au téléphone?

Merci de votre aide, cordialement


----------



## premier regart (29 Décembre 2011)

j'ai exactement le même problème que toi !

les deux coques sont pas tout à fait aligné sur la gauche (on voit que le bord noir dépasse mais seulement de 0,05mm) !

au début, je n'avais aucun bruit et maintenant dès que je le clappe y'a un "clic" (mais que quand je fais le mouvement haut en bas et pas bas en haut!).

donc voilà, je sais pas quoi faire non plus ... j'ai l'impression que le sav me prendrait pour un gros maniaque mais en même temps, on paye cher leur machine ! alors on a le droit de s'attendre à un minimum de perfection non ?


----------



## Cocopop (29 Décembre 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai de la chance car je n'ai pas (encore) ce problème.

En tout cas, ce qui est certains c'est que pour le prix où je paye mon Macbook, ils ont intérêt à le changer rapidos et sans m'accuser de quoi que ce soit...

Et si il refuse, je vais gueuler dans un Apple Store !


----------



## softdrinker (29 Décembre 2011)

premier regart, moi c'est du bas vers le haut, genre le macbook est déjà ouvert et je vais modifier l'angle de l'écran en le poussant un peu (> 90°) et la "clac", on a le même problème  ça me rassure un peu plus que je ne sois pas le seul !

Le claquement me fait un peu peur, genre dans le futur ça peut peut-être s'empirer... alors je préfère régler ça, tu as un macbook pro de quelle année? moi c'est un early 2011.

Je vais appeler le SAV Apple demain matin et gueuler un peu si ils refusent de me changer la charnière ou remplacer l'écran .. Franchement pour le prix je préfère avoir de la bonne qualité, surtout que je suis qu'un étudiant (en informatique en plus  ).

Bref on va voir je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement de cette affaire.


----------



## C@cTuS (29 Décembre 2011)

C' est des rare que l écart soit Exactement  le même a gauche comme a droite . Surtout que la réglette noire ( le bas de l écran , peut se bouger d un coté vers l autre . Ce n'est pas à ce niveau là qu'il faut regarder , mais plutôt au niveau de la plasturgie  Clavier/ecran ,que tout soit droit dans les angles .


----------



## softdrinker (29 Décembre 2011)

Non tkt, le gars de iconcept a confirmé que c'était décalé et quand je ferme mon macbook y a l'écran qui est pas centré avec le bas du macbook.. (genre 0,05mm de décalage)... :/


----------



## premier regart (29 Décembre 2011)

j'ai eu mon macbook en octobre 2011 

moi le bord noir dépasse des deux coques du côté gauche ... ça me fait carrément chié parce que je suis un putain de maniaque et je m'attendais à un produit parfait ... et bah non ! donc j'espère qu'on pourra y faire quelque chose ...

pour le moment, le "clic" me dérange pas ... c'est que quand je le clappe mais bon ... c'est frustrant !


----------



## C@cTuS (30 Décembre 2011)

je veux des photos , je veux des photos !


----------



## softdrinker (30 Décembre 2011)

Voilà les images de mon macbook pro :

A l'Arrière du macbook pro :

côté droit (là ou la charnière claque) : (y a un petit décalage comme on le voit)
Cliquez ici pour voir la photo

côté gauche :
Cliquez ici pour voir la photo

Quand le macbook est fermé :

côté droit :
léger décalage, l'écran ne repose pas entièrement sur le bas du mac :
Cliquez ici pour voir la photo
côté gauche :
décalage, y a un petit espace :
Cliquez ici pour voir la photo

Voilà  si vous voulez d'autres photos, demandez moi  j'ai essayé de faire du mieux que j'ai pu


----------



## C@cTuS (30 Décembre 2011)

Le macbook pro n' est pas tombé, n' a pas pris de choc ?  c' est bizarre parce que ça me parait tout de même bien décalé , je pensais que ça l' était moins .


----------



## softdrinker (30 Décembre 2011)

Non, je l'ai eu à noël, et je ne l'ai pas encore déplacé (sauf pour aller à iConcept pour essayer de réparer ce problème). Donc non pas de chocs 

EDIT : Voilà, j'ai appelé Apple, c'est normalement réglé, j'ai un numéro de dossier pour le faire réparer avec la garantie!


----------



## C@cTuS (31 Décembre 2011)

Oui donc tu auras le droit soit à une remise en place des charnières , ou à un echange complet de l écran , à suivre


----------



## Cocopop (31 Décembre 2011)

softdrinker a dit:


> Non, je l'ai eu à noël, et je ne l'ai pas encore déplacé (sauf pour aller à iConcept pour essayer de réparer ce problème). Donc non pas de chocs
> 
> EDIT : Voilà, j'ai appelé Apple, c'est normalement réglé, j'ai un numéro de dossier pour le faire réparer avec la garantie!


Heureusement que Apple n'a pas rechigné à passer çà en garantie car au prix on on paye nos machines, on a le droit d'exiger un assemblage parfait !

Bref, tiens nous au courant


----------



## anteid (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je réagis à ce topic car j'ai eu deux fois ce pb avec un Macbook Pro 13" early 2011.

Effectivement, j'avais un claquement avec la charnière lorsque j'inclinais l'écran (le claquement se faisait sentir sur le côté droit de la charnière). Le Macbook n'avait subi aucun choc. Je suis passé à l'Apple Store une première fois, le technicien a procédé à un remplacement de l'écran (gratuit puisque sous garantie).

Quelques mois plus tard, cela recommence. Le claquement est certes moins fort, mais il se faisait tout de même entendre. Maniaque, je le ramène à l'Apple Store. Là le technicien me dit que ce n'est qu'un "problème cosmétique". _Certes, mais le cosmétique est important chez Apple, non ?_ Là, il a donc accepté de le prendre en charge. Ils ont juste trifouillé la charnière, sans remplacement de matériel.

Tout ça pour dire que le changement d'écran s'est avéré inutile (en plus, je me suis retrouvé avec une dalle jaune :x) et qu'il faut insister auprès des techniciens pour qu'ils considèrent ça comme un problème.

Concernant l'écran décalé, j'ai remarqué que beaucoup de Macbook avaient cette partcularité. A priori ça n'est pas trop gênant, par contre il faut vérifier que s'il y a un décalage est dans la profondeur, que le bord de l'écran ne touche pas le sol (afin d'éviter des rayures). Si le décalage est trop important (et que, comme vous êtes maniaque, ça vous fait ch***, ce qui peut se comprendre) un petit tour à l'AS devrait résoudre ça.

 ATTENTION TOUTEFOIS : si votre machine part en réparation pour ça, faites bien attention de vérifier à l'Apple Store, une fois la réparation effectuée, que les connexions sans fil sont fonctionnelles, ainsi que la webcam ! Je me suis fait avoir une fois en récupérant ma machine, et lorsque je suis arrivé à la maison, la carte wi-fi n'était plus reconnue...

Bonne chance avec votre Mac !


----------



## softdrinker (2 Janvier 2012)

Bon voila je suis passé a iconcept, pb de charnière qui claque réglé : un peu d'huile et la charnière etait vissée trop serrée 
J'espère que le pb ne reviendra pas ! Ils m'ont remis l'ecran a sa place !
Donc problème résolu ! 
Merci a tous de vos conseils et de vos retour d'experience !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Janvier 2012)

softdrinker a dit:


> Voilà les images de mon macbook pro :
> 
> A l'Arrière du macbook pro :
> 
> ...


 
Le truc noir, c'est pas la charnière, c'est un bête cache en plastique. Voir iFixit pour voir ce qu'est réellement la charnière.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (18 Mars 2013)

moi idem gros craquement + couinement et décalage quand on referme l'écran.
j'étais passé une fois pour le couinement on m'avait dit normal maintenant j'ai un craquement, hors de question que je reparte sans qu'on règle ce problème. le truc avec APPLE c'est que parfois ils peuvent faire le réglage sur place alors quand c'est une pièce à changer ça peut être long, on paye  AC à 300euros c'est pas pour entendre dire "tout est normal" ça craque ça couine vous inquiétez pas après votre AC votre apple care l'écran va casser et faudra encore raquer pour la réparation ou mieux racheter un nouveau mac à 2500euros.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (8 Avril 2013)

écran changé dans le cadre de l'apple care, ne vous laissez pas faire, vous mettez le prix, ne soyez pas des moutons.....


----------

